# Home made block target



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well i am tired of paying so much for a small target. All the blocks we shoot dont last after 50 shots are so. Are arrows just blow right threw them. My friends bow is putting out 95 ke at over 300 feet a second with a 500 gran arrow. We cant find a block that will stop it after shooting the same spot a few times. I found a great deal on the same foam that block targets are made of. So i am going to make a 4x4 block target. Here is a pic of the roll of foam i should be able to get 2 4x4 targets out of it. I will make it about 20 inchs thick to help stop his arrows. Has anyone done this and any sugggestions would be a great help.


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

I have done it. Made it from a material called Volara. I have been shooting it for about five years and have just now reshuffled it. I laid the foam on edge so that it is vertical in the 4 ft. direction. The whole thing is eight ft. long, four ft. wide, and 18 inches thick. We put side and top boards on it, and strapped it to the tightness we wanted with a plastic strapping device. I should note we are not shooting with anywhere near the KE of your friend.


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks i was thinking about using wood with all thread rod to compress to the size we need i will post pics and how it worked soon.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

What are the specs on the foam you plan to use? What is the intended/advertised/marketed use of that foam?


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am not sure. I can get as many of these rolls I want from a friend but we know nothing about the intended use. The block targets I have feel and look exactly the same. Does that make a difference I hope this will work. I have shot it from the side and it stop arrows dead only a few inches in. I know when I build it I will be shooting at the edges and if I compress it tight it should work.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

why do you need to cut it and stack it. Use it just the way it is on the roll!! I shoot rolls of carpet pad all the time. After every twelve to fifteen shots, I just spin the roll and shoot it some more. I would just cut that roll in half, and use it that way. You would still have two targets this way. Just a thought, and it would be a lot easier.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Any info on what that roll is called or where we could get would be great.


----------



## dtwarrow (Jul 19, 2005)

Ditto. I'd like to know as well... I spent about 2 hours one day looking for a cheaper foam to buy and it never really added up so I figured it was honestly cheaper to just buy a Block... And I'd also like to see if you finished the target and how it looks?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Take the roll the way it is and band it with steel banding material, cut it in half afterwards, and you will have two targets. Good thing about a round target is that you can roll it wherever you want and rain will not lay on a round surface like a flat surface. Good luck and keep us posted with pictures of the finish product.


----------



## hebegb (Aug 11, 2006)

"Any info on what that roll is called or where we could get would be great."

"Ditto. I'd like to know as well..."

Dear Sardis22,
Inquiring minds want to know: What's the stuff; where can one get it; how much?
Can you help us out?


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

i can get as many of these rolls as i need. would love to hook yall up but shipping would be pretty high i figure. they are very cheap for the size of roll. it is 2400 square feet. it is a high denisty foam. i think it is for underlay meant for high end hard wood floors.


----------



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

What would you want for a roll or to. I get thru Memphis quit a bit?


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

I will sale for $100.00 a roll. Local Pickup Only.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

sardis22 said:


> I will sale for $100.00 a roll. Local Pickup Only.
> 
> View attachment 1497680


Is that a field tip or broadhead tipped arrow ? I would think that if it were a field tip that a broadhead would probably penetrate beyond the fletch.


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

It might but that was shoot at two feet away and the target will be build just like
A block target were u shoot the edges of the foam not the side


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

If you do cut it and layer it like a block target, why not take it a step further and build a wooden box around it approx one inch larger than the target you made. Put the top and bottom wood right up against it and then have the one inch gap go all the way around. Put the target inside and then fill it with the stuff they sell to refurb your 3d targets. It'll be a DIY block 4x4. Should be the same as the newer block targets.


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

That is a good idea thanks that is kinda what i was thinking i am going to start on the target tomorrow.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Not yet i am getting a strapping tools from a friend tomorrow. If it rains
This weekend and i cant hunt i will work on it and post some pics.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

dtwarrow said:


> Ditto. I'd like to know as well... I spent about 2 hours one day looking for a cheaper foam to buy and it never really added up so I figured it was honestly cheaper to just buy a Block... And I'd also like to see if you finished the target and how it looks?


its cheaper to buy a Third Hand Rag Bag with a LIFETIME WARRANTY!


----------



## Kaos (Jun 28, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes it is cheaper but i want a larger target. I am going to make this a 4x4
Block target so i can shoot broad heads and field tip. I am working on it right now
I will post some progress pics in awhile.


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

well here is my start to a target. it is going to take a lot longer then i thought. it is a lot of work to cut every piece.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

i build my own lifetime targets but make them about 17x17x17. start with a 3/8 piece of plywood 17x17 cut treated deck boards into 1x1 squares 15.5 inches long and screw one in each corner....now. cut four more 1inch squares 16 in long and screw these in a square around the top....take an old trampoline tarp and wrap it putting fine wire 1/2 inch crown staples on the inside and bottom of target.....stuff the entire thing with shrinkwrap if you dont want it to matter if it gets wet....get another piece of plywood and drill two holes about 4 inches apart in the center run a rope through for a handle and screw it on top....spray paint the entire thing gloss black then spray bullseyes on it.....VERY cheap and it will last a long time oh and it will stop 400 fps+ if packed. hard enough


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## jbbowman (Oct 1, 2012)

Try using two dog food bags and 4” x 4” used carpet squares. I just change the bags every two months, reusing the carpet. No cost.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

apamambax said:


> i build my own lifetime targets but make them about 17x17x17. start with a 3/8 piece of plywood 17x17 cut treated deck boards into 1x1 squares 15.5 inches long and screw one in each corner....now. cut four more 1inch squares 16 in long and screw these in a square around the top....take an old trampoline tarp and wrap it putting fine wire 1/2 inch crown staples on the inside and bottom of target.....stuff the entire thing with shrinkwrap if you dont want it to matter if it gets wet....get another piece of plywood and drill two holes about 4 inches apart in the center run a rope through for a handle and screw it on top....spray paint the entire thing gloss black then spray bullseyes on it.....VERY cheap and it will last a long time oh and it will stop 400 fps+ if packed. hard enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


another thing to use for facing is heavy duty patio furniture webbing it should be tough enough


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

But he's building a broadhead target. These are fine for field tips but NOT broadheads


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

orarcher said:


> But he's building a broadhead target. These are fine for field tips but NOT broadheads


Apparently I missed that part!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Apparently I missed that part!


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Best keep an eye on the foam if you plan on leaving it outdoors. Alot of roll foam is not UV treated and deteriorates pretty quickly. I made a target out of underlayment foam last year, left it outside for the summer, and it's half gone from UV damage.


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks i am going to kept in the garage but did not know about the uv light killing it. i am still working on cutting i will post pics of it going to gether soon


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

sardis22 said:


> Well i am tired of paying so much for a small target. All the blocks we shoot dont last after 50 shots are so. Are arrows just blow right threw them. My friends bow is putting out 95 ke at over 300 feet a second with a 500 gran arrow. We cant find a block that will stop it after shooting the same spot a few times. I found a great deal on the same foam that block targets are made of. So i am going to make a 4x4 block target. Here is a pic of the roll of foam i should be able to get 2 4x4 targets out of it. I will make it about 20 inchs thick to help stop his arrows. Has anyone done this and any sugggestions would be a great help.
> View attachment 1496321
> View attachment 1496325


Ok I know this is highjacking your thread but I gotta ask, What bow is your friend shooting that shoots a 500 grain arrow over 300 fps?


----------



## sardis22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Monster six 30/73


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

An you still get the roll of material?


----------



## Leftyjeff (Mar 26, 2017)

Cool


----------



## cdavis7 (May 23, 2008)

I'm trying to get in touch with you about buying a couple rolls of that. Send me a PM with a contact cell # and I will call you. My brother lives near and could pick those up for me. Thanks Cdavis7


----------



## VIP (May 16, 2016)

Or you can stuff a sack with shrink wrap


----------



## MikeMoab (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like an XLPE foam to me. Iern mentioned Volara which is a Cross Link Polyolefin, basically the same thing. These foams are used in multiple industries including automotive. If you can find this type of foam, I would go with 2# minimum, even 4# if you can find it. The only negative will be the slivering as the layers get cut with every shot.


----------

